# ext. Festplatte beim booten abstöpseln?



## casses rector (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Habe mir eine ChiliGreen 250GB Festplatte gekauft. Funktioniert auch alles. Auf der Installationsanleitung steht nun, dass "die Festplatte nur an einen eingeschalteten PC angesteckt werden darf, da es sonst zu Datenverlusten während des Startvorganges kommen kann." Heißt das, ich muss den USB Stecker immer rausziehen muss und dann erst wieder reinstecken kann, wenn der PC hochgefahren ist? Oder kann ich auch einfach die Festplatte ausschalten? Aber das hätten sie ja auch schreiben können!?

MfG Karsten


----------



## Alexander12 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Du kannst die Platte auch einfach ausschalten.  :suspekt:   
Da hast keine Datenverluste, weil sie ja aus ist und nichts schreiben/löschen kann..   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## casses rector (14. Januar 2006)

mhjoa das funktioniert bisher ohne probs ^^ dann werd ichs wohl immer so machen ^^ is ja kein großer aufwand
THX

Karsten


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Januar 2006)

Generell ist das aber auch nur übertriebene Vorsicht, ich hatte nochnie Probleme mit einer externen Festplatte die beim Booten schon angeschlossen und an war.
Im Gegenteil hatte ich Probleme beim späterem einschalten ( also nach dem Booten ), und zwar passiert es da bei Windows XP gerne dass die Laufwerksbuchstaben vertauscht sind.


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ja, manches ist zwar übertrieben, doch ausschalten kostet auch net viel Zeit.   


MfG Alexander12


----------

